# O2Jam



## ouch_rocks

greetings to all! 
just a thought of dropping by to let you know about an online game called O2JAM.
for more information about the game, feel free to visit the game site at http://o2jam.e-games.com.my/ or simply drop me a message at O2admin@e-games.com.my
see you all soon, folks!

the following are some of the screenshots of the game O2Jam.
enjoy!


----------



## ouch_rocks

more screenshots of O2Jam!


----------



## ouch_rocks

hey folks!

haven't you heard?

there're these In-Game Events that are being held on every Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday nights. 

in fact, more In-Game Events and mini competitions will be added to create a more interesting gameplay within the world of O2Jam.

the winners of these events will be definitely be awarded with a certain valuable items that will enhanced their gameplay as well. mystery prizes are also included.

check out the following website http://www.o2jam.com.my/notice_in_games_events.asp or drop my a message in this forum to know more, ya!

enjoy!


----------



## Kboy

WTF is this O2Jam?  Are you just hyping some game u made?


----------



## ouch_rocks

it's a game that i enjoy and love playing. what's wrong with sharing it with everyone? ain't so sure about your preferences, but you can always feel free to try it out yourself.


----------



## dave597

O2 is the worst telecomms company ever as reported by watchdog, uk. i have o2 and i agree. they suck your money any way possible - in this case with the use of games. why dont u play games on ur comp!


----------



## ouch_rocks

*dave597*: i think there's a slight misunderstanding here... O2 is a telco company in UK. but the one i'm talking about here is not that. it's O2Jam, an online game that's based in Asia, and it have nothing to do with any telco company. do check out the website to make sure... http://o2jam.e-games.com.my hope i clear out the slight confusion here.


----------



## dave597

oh sorry - i thought they were related.


----------



## ouch_rocks

*dave597*: oh, no worries... hope the misunderstanding was cleared off. hahah, bad telcos are everywhere. including those from my place here. the sucks big time, yet they're still making lots of money, with lots of subscribers... hmmm. i wonder...


----------



## dave597

can i ask why you called your website o2 jam?


----------



## ouch_rocks

*dave597*: because the game was called O2Jam. to make it easier, we named the website as O2Jam as well. don't you think it would be easier to remember as well?


----------



## dave597

whats the game about - why is it called o2 jam?


----------

